# Starting, Quitting then Re-Starting Zoloft



## beckls (Jun 16, 2005)

A few months ago I stopped taking Zoloft. After some initial withdrawal symptoms I felt okay and actually for a little while i felt better than I did when I was on the medication (my sex drive was up and I was having intense orgasms, I felt more emotionally connected to things, etc). Unfortunately, a few weeks ago my dysthymia and anxiety (social and generalized) came back with a vengeance...feeling down, racing thoughts, inability to focus, persistent self consciousness, irritability and a panic attack. After the panic attack (which occured a few days ago) I decided to go back on the Zoloft again. I'm so tired of this cycle-I've been through the starting, quitting then re-starting cycle with Zoloft and a host of other SSRI's (Zoloft is the one I seem to do best on) since I was 21 (I'm 35 now). Sometimes I'm able to stay off the meds for a year or two and other times only for a few weeks to a few months. I'm interested in getting some feedback from others who have been through this cycle. For those of you who were able to stay off the meds was there anything specific (natural supplements, dietary changes, etc.) besides counseling that helped? I have such ambivalence towards taking medication...on the one hand it does help but then there are the sexual side effects and the concerns that I about what it may be doing to my brain and body on a long term basis.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

If you are going to take a medication, you need to take it with utmost PERSISTENCE. You can't start, stop, start, and stop - it turns into a vicious cycle. Now, on the other hand, if your side-effects from the Zoloft are outweighing the benefits, then you need to find yourself a new medication. How about throwing a benzo into the mix to augment the anxyolitic effects? I'm not sure how your doctor feels about sedatives, but if you have been on the SSRI merry-go-round for such a long time, I highly doubt he/she would be opposed to new alternatives. 

Bottom line, though, you need to stay on your medications! I know how it is when you want to stop taking them because you feel great and like you don't need them, but you need to comprehend that the reason you feel so "good", is because you ARE taking them, so you can't stop taking them or you will consequently stop feeling "good". This is hard to comprehend when on medications, but when the brutal reality of withdrawal hits you in the face, you'll know what I'm talking about. Best of luck to you. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I had severe withdrawl side effects that were pretty much negative when I started my medication and than quit. but now im on 150mg of sertraline agaim as my depression got worse.


----------

